# Anyone try this dog food out?



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

http://www.bluebuff.com/products/dogs_a ... reed.shtml
My brother in law is switching to...ter nuttrient content
Anyone have any facts?


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

I think your referring to the Blue Buffalo Company. Your link doesn't seem to work for me so here is one to try: http://www.bluebuff.com/products/dogs.shtml

I am currently feeding their large breed puppy formula to my 10 month old. I think it's a good feed, but pricey. The ingredients seem good, definitely a dense feed calorie wise. After this bag is finished though I am going to start him on an adult formula of another brand. Too pricey for me.

I don't know if it was the food or just the fact that the dog inhales his food so fast, but he had some mighty nasty gas on this brand of food. Coat, energy, and stools were fine, just that paint peeling gas that got to me. uke:


----------



## bear_dog (Dec 30, 2005)

Try to get[ fisher creek ] brand dog food.We have very good results with there 26/18 meat base and it cost about $15.00 for a 50# bag.Very good feed. And if your dog is real active they have a 24/20 all poultry for about $16. or $17.00 for 50# Bear Dog


----------



## tatonka (Sep 1, 2006)

I've researched most all of the name brands out there... I breed dogs, so I want the best food at an affordable price. I've tried a lot of them over the years. The best I've found that is available in my area is Diamond Brand Dog foods. They have several different formulas to choose from depending on the size of your dog, age, energy requirements, etc. This is a quality dog food and my dogs do great on it.....lots of energy, great coats, and the stools are firm and compact. I've never had any significant health problems with any of my dogs or pups... I've never had any Hip dysplasia, eye problems, skin problems, etc. and my dogs longevity has been excellent. I've had dogs that are still hunting at 14 and 15 years of age (on a limited basis, of course). This all tells me I'm feeding some pretty good stuff.

When evaluating dog food, read the labels......you want the list of ingredients to start with meat, lamb, or chicken. If it lists corn first, look for something else.

Price is not a significant factor if you only have one dog.....but it is if you are feeding several!!! Keep in mind that with a quality/premium dog food you feed less per day. This stuff is packed full of nutrition. I've read that a human can survive for 6 weeks on a 40 pound bag of the good stuff. Chow down!!


----------

